
Ask HN: How do you manage on-call without disturbing your partner - stark525
I have on-call responsibilities as part of my job and was curious how people get woken up. My goal is to receive a middle of the night wake up alert with minimal disruption to my partner.<p>I&#x27;m thinking perhaps a bracelet that vibrates may be less noisy than my cell phone. How do you mitigate this problem?
======
moocowtruck
i don't take a job with on-call responsibilities! I work where there's an IT
union; has it's ups and downs...this is one of the positives..the negative is
most people are so lazy you can't get them to do anything most of the
time..doing actual work is on low end of priority stick hehe..

As to a solution to your current problem, that's a tough one I think my
partner would get disrupted no matter what once i get up. Is your partner a
light sleeper?

~~~
stark525
Not especially, but has issues falling back asleep if fully woken up (e.g. by
a phone ringer). I can get out of bed without disruption.

